# overclocking AOSP ICS / CM9 - BUILD10.1 [04/18]



## stackz07 (Jul 14, 2012)

anyone do this yet? if so which program do you recommend and what should i clock it at? any feedback much appreciated.

i figure we should be able to get another .2-.3ghz faster from it?


----------



## pvtjoker42 (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm running AOKP and it has options to push the cpu up to 1.4. However, at least on my tab, it kept freezing and rebooting at 1.4, so stepped it down to 1.2 and it's been working great. Don't remember if the CM9 kernel had OC'ing options like AOKP does.


----------

